# Do you ever feel stoned?



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

Some days I just wake up and I feel drugged like i'm on something, but not laughy on something. Just on something, does anyone else get this?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

That is exactly how I feel 24 hours a day. I feel like I just smoked a joint constantly. Minus the geeking, as you said.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

That's what i would class as being "Brain Fog"... It's like green but you have no "high" with it.... aka "sucks"


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I used to get this all the time back when i had dp/dr and brain fog. It felt like the morning after a hard night on the booze where you can hardly tie your shoes.

Now the only time i feel stoned is when i actually am stoned .


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup, 24/7.

When i take the simplest pill (ie: tylenol) i feel fucked up. Everything has been heightened 100%, if i smoked pot i'd be in an insane asylum right now.

DP/DR kicked in during my LSD trip, and i still feel like i'm on LSD to this day. The patterns on my wall if i focus/concentrate enough move around. Same as if i was on LSD only a lot more toned down.

Feel disconnected my brain is just floating around inside my head not attached. Fucked up feeling I can relate to this 1000%


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

i hear yeah lynch mob, I still feel like im on 2ci 24/7 (if you don't know what that it is, its a hallucnigetic research drug....yes i'm an idiot for doing it more then once...or even at all)

it sucks man, sometimes its to much to take.

plus visual snow and floaters are the WORST


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

The shooting stars are pretty cool though.

Greg


----------



## DannyD (Sep 14, 2006)

its like being stoned without anything objecting to it really. back in the day when i'd be high and get that stoned feeling, so much of me wanted to alieviate it, change the situation so i would have that super self conscious feeling.
Now its like that super self conscious thing is there, the stoned, but theres nothing left to object to it, other than itself. its like whatever might be left knows its defeated so it doesnt even try.

dunno if that makes sense.


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

FeelingFake123 said:


> plus visual snow and floaters are the WORST


Hmmm, I have the shooting star shit too. But what is the cause of the floaters and the stars, BTW ive never heard of shooting statrs before but i know what your saying, except they're black and its wierd crap.

What exactly is the visual snow? curious i've never heard of these names before.

BTW - JUST curious, - DP related? probably not.

When i close my eyes at night (best time to see it) i see billions and i'm talking uncountable amount of tiny red dot's. billion's there are so many and they are so small that black is kind of red now. but i have them all day long now if i really focus on them, Is this DP related>? If not i think it's because i spend 7 hours a day everyday more on weekends on the computer.. But.. like when you close your eyes it's supposed to be black right? it's more of a static red thing. =/


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Its not ever jet black when you close your eyes really. For me it's always been a bit red- I think this is normal. When you close your eyes it's not like you cease to see - you are still looking, you are just looking at the backs of your eyelids. They are red!?


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

Lynch_mob said:


> FeelingFake123 said:
> 
> 
> > plus visual snow and floaters are the WORST
> ...


I get the shooting star crap as well, freaked me out the first time, I thought i was seeing fireflys in my english class lol!, but I asked a eye doctor the floaters and the light flashes are protein bacteria in your eye that you can sometimes see, its more common for people with HPPD to see them though.

As for visual snow the best way I can describe it is as kind of a fuzz you can when you look at things, mines particularly bad at night, its easier to see then. you get more info about it here, http://www.visualsnow.com they describe it better then I do.

Hope that helped.

take it easy


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

FeelingFake123 said:


> i hear yeah lynch mob, I still feel like im on 2ci 24/7 (if you don't know what that it is, its a hallucnigetic research drug....yes i'm an idiot for doing it more then once...or even at all)
> 
> it sucks man, sometimes its to much to take.
> 
> plus visual snow and floaters are the WORST


 2ci is a psychedelic phenethylamine with a short history of human use although it is gaining popularity. It's chemically unrelated to lsd or the other tryptamines but has similar effect's. Usually people can handle phenethylamine's easier then tryptamines as a general rule but everyone is different.

How often did you take 2ci? Id love to get my hand's on a phenethylamine mainly because i havent tried one yet. Although id rather start out a much more well known one like mescaline first. Atleast we know what the long term implication's are of that stuff because it's been around since time began.


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

haha, umm...I did 2ci twice, 2ce once, and DOI once.

I wouldnt recommend it but hey give it a shot. the 2nd time I did 2ci I did two and that was a good time (but it really wasnt)

kind of hard to explain, it really shows you how life is. I think shulgin really found a chemical to explain life, haha if you want to find out the workings of time and exstince that YES do 2ci (make sure your not alone though or in a bad setting because its oneee hell of a ride)

but deffinitly DO NOT do 2cE that shit is like 1000x more potent that 2ci and you get a terrrrrible body buzz and hot flashes, and I was alone in my room all night for that shit, and that was one hell of a ride as well.

I though DOI was acid but it wasnt, and thats pretty much exactly the same as 2ci.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

So.. You wan't to try LSD? I'm confused.

You already have DP/DR? And you now wan't to try LSD or Mesc with it? =/
Due to the fact it fucked me up royally and i have LSD/Dp/DR mixed into one giant pot is part of the reason i can't really distinguish between tylenol and when i'm feeling normal. I don't know what to say, other then don't do it!


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

Nah he doesnt want to try LSD

he wants to try 2CI

there is a difference...but not really.


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to go out this weekend and take cocaine. I realise this is stupid. But I really want to.

Ecstasy put me in this mess, so I won't take that again, but what about coke? Anyone had any experiencing on it with DP/on medications etc??


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Why don't you just smoke some "sherm" while you're at it.....


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

jeanie82 said:


> I want to go out this weekend and take cocaine. I realise this is stupid. But I really want to.
> 
> Ecstasy put me in this mess, so I won't take that again, but what about coke? Anyone had any experiencing on it with DP/on medications etc??


 I took cocaine and crack more then a few times and all i can say is don't waste your goddamn money. It's a crap drug that really does nothing. The first time you do cocaine you probley wont even notice it. I didnt notice it till i did a second line which was the size of my arm and then it just made me want more booze.

Crack gives a hell of a bang and dies off in about 2 minutes leaving you wanting more. I smoked a shitload of it one night and woke up with the worst case of DR ive ever had in my life. The world never looked so ugly and mean. After that i never touched it again.

Im already pretty experienced with psychedelic's shroom's especially and ive never had a bad experience with them. That 2ci sound's very interesting and ive read trip report's of it and the vast majority where positive. Id also like to try 2cb that sounds interesting as well. There are so many interesting psychedelic's out there i have yet to ingest.

For the record i no longer have dp/dr. I havent had it in over a year since ive been on the clonazepam. Ive taken psychedelic's while ive had extreme dp/dr and ive never had anything bad come of it. I know it's a risk taking them again though but it's a risk im willing to take.

All work and no play makes jack a dull boy.


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Look I know you're all going to get mad that anyone with drug induced dp is wanting to take drugs again but FCK! I just want my old life back... I just want some little shred of it, I want my friends back, I want some normality, I don't want to feel like a freak, I want to go out and have a good time like every other person my age is! Jesus... I want to forget about the fact my boyfriend is a cheating shit and my life is down the toilet. I want to pick up, let go...

So if you want to tell me I'm an idiot, just don't. Cause I can't be fcked with it right now.


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you comfortably numb.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Some people on this board think that just because you have dp/dr it's like your goddamn life is over. Shag that crap i wanna go out and have fun. And if having fun mean's getting bombed outta my head on 2ci or lsd then so be it. Im not gonna sit in my room and bitch about how i have dp/dr. Life goes on as they say.

You just have to find out what to avoid in order to not trigger off your dp/dr. Hell some people on this board say alcohol fixes their dp/dr right up for awile anyway. If i even touch the stuff i get dp/dr not to mention depression. So in the end everyone is different.


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

I know what you mean jeanie by wanting your life back. This anxiety, HPPD and DP is fucking up my social life for sure.

But we can't let it. I really would LOVE to take a big honking hollywood for coccccaine, but i never will, because I don't want to make this shit worse. Who knows. it might not, but unlike numb. i'm not willing to take that chance.


----------



## DannyD (Sep 14, 2006)

Wait so you took psychedelics while DP/DR'd ?? What happened? wouldnt you just feel nothing? did you feel intense, like feelings, and have awareness and such like that?


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Jasmin :wink:


----------



## DannyD (Sep 14, 2006)

The "it can kill you" argument is the worst argument ever. Name for me one thing that CANT kill you.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

So you agree Danny, Cocaine CAN kill you.

And yes, lots of things can kill us, but ultimately we have a choice whether or not we use them.

Let me ask you something Danny, If you were to buy a loaf of bread and it had a warning label on it stating "Eating this bread may kill you"
would you buy it?

Jasmin.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Cocaine is totally over rated? Just get a few red bulls down ya if you wanna make your DR/DP real worse *Thumbs up*, I always reject the offer of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

openminded said:


> If you were to buy a loaf of bread and it had a warning label on it stating "Eating this bread may kill you"
> would you buy it?
> 
> Jasmin.


"Some" people buy a pack of smokes even when they can clearly see this: 










Each to their own


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Although it?s totally bang out that I?m harmed by passively smoking other's smoke? but I don?t mind dieing for ?some? people


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

> People buy a pack of smokes even when they can clearly see this:


Hey D.

I think this just reinforces how addictive drugs can be.

Greg


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

To the original question - yes, absolutely. That's how I used to feel when I had DR. I also likened it to looking at the world through a dirty plastic sheet, and if only I could rip it open I would be able to step through the gap and back into reality.

Oh, and yeah - Coke is highly overrated. And highly expensive. And highly dangerous (physically and mentally). Actually, the worse drug I have taken (saying that, Burspar - an anti-anxiety drug made me feel like I was going to die) is Speed. God that was awful. In fact, the only drug I have ever enjoyed, before my brain decided enough was enough and presented DR/DP on a nice furry plate, was 'e'.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah G, adds another "vicious circle" to a person's life.


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

E also was a contributer to making me like this, and to tell you the truth, its one of the worst things you can put in your body aside from crack or herion. Nasty stuff.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

FeelingFake123 said:


> E also was a contributer to making me like this, and to tell you the truth, its one of the worst things you can put in your body aside from crack or herion. Nasty stuff.


 Actually truth be told heroin is one of the easiest drug's you can put in your body. Well the pharmaceutical grade stuff anyway. It like other opiates does absolutly no damage to your brain or body whatsoever. Tylenol is more dangerous. The danger's that come with it are physical and psychological addiction and overdose leading to death but it is about the easiest type of drug you can put in your body.

Unfortunatly it is also highely addictive for some people and there's no way of knowing if your gonna be one of those people that become addicted to it. So unless you wanna play with fire stay off the smack.

Ive been physical addicted to morphine (basically the same thing as heroin) and oxycodone and let me tell you withdrawal is no goddamn fun. It feel's as though your bones are going to break into pieces. But since i have chronic pain and i have to use these drug's that's the cross i have to bear. When my tolerance goes to high i just stop using them for a few week's and put up with the pain.



> Wait so you took psychedelics while DP/DR'd ?? What happened? wouldnt you just feel nothing? did you feel intense, like feelings, and have awareness and such like that?


 Yes i did use psychedelic's while i had dp/dr sometimes while i had extreme dp/dr. They used to bring back the feeling's that i didnt usually have and i could actually enjoy myself. They used to cut through my dp/dr and brain fog like a hot knife through butter. Instead of feeling almost dead inside i would feel very alive and it was as if they sharpened my senses and emotion's.

I mostly used shroom's (because they where the most readily available) and while i was on them everything seemed crystal clear and the fog that was clouding my brain would lift. They also took away my anxiety so i could actually socialize with people.

But dont go by my experience because EVERYONE react's differently to these drug's. And i do agree with everyone else on here on saying cocaine is the most overrated drug in existence. It's useless.


----------



## DannyD (Sep 14, 2006)

comfortbly numb, have you ever been on any ssri meds ?


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Why don't you all smoke some Ice, Crank, or good 'ol Crystal Meth while you're at it. Yes, I'm sounding judgemental, but what a sorry life must one have if there's a need to snort a line, roll on X, or chase the dragon....or drink three pints for that matter. I never understood those people who felt the urge to alter their mood with chemicals.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

DannyD said:


> comfortbly numb, have you ever been on any ssri meds ?


 Ive been on effexor a snri and ive been on amitriptyline before which is a tricyclic but nope ive never been on a ssri. After the effexor experience i really dont want to either. I can do without the sexual dysfunction thank you very much.

Id have to say effexor withdrawal was the worst thing ive ever been through. My god that was awful if they invented a recreational drug that had that bad withdrawal it would be a drug dealer's dream.



> Why don't you all smoke some Ice, Crank, or good 'ol Crystal Meth while you're at it. Yes, I'm sounding judgemental, but what a sorry life must one have if there's a need to snort a line, roll on X, or chase the dragon....or drink three pints for that matter. I never understood those people who felt the urge to alter their mood with chemicals


 I feel sorry for you for having such a closed mind. One thing ive learned is never trust a person that cannot comprehend the idea that drug's could actually enrich someone's life. I mean sure if you dont like drug's that's fine dont do them. Some people just dont like the effect's and that's it. But dont judge other people for using them because that's their choice and looking down on other people for using them just show's your ignorance.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmm, yes. I would never encourage anyone to take drugs, be it whiskey or LSD, but I am firmly for the right for an individual to pour whatever s**t into his or her body. The argument about it affecting other people is a very poor one. In that case, we should ban cars, peanuts, bees - in fact, everything.

I greatly enjoyed my experiences of 'e', but I won't do it again. Been there, done that.

Little story: When I lived in Holland, and after thinking and talking to people about the drug and prostitution laws, I came to this conclusion, which is backed up by international statistics; The dutch have realised that people are always going to take drugs and visit prostitutes, so what they do is just turn a blind eye to it in the red light district, and the drug trade stays in that very small area. If they cracked down on it, then it would just spread elseswhere in Holland. Some thing goes with prostitution. Holland has one of the lowest drug addiction rates, and the lowest teenage pregnancy rate in the world. Curious, eh? Methinks not. It's a pity the people in England, and probably the rest of the world, bow to the god-fearing (now THAT's curious!) middle england, tabloid reading media scum.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> Hmm, yes. I would never encourage anyone to take drugs, be it whiskey or LSD, but I am firmly for the right for an individual to pour whatever s**t into his or her body. The argument about it affecting other people is a very poor one. In that case, we should ban cars, peanuts, bees - in fact, everything.
> 
> I greatly enjoyed my experiences of 'e', but I won't do it again. Been there, done that.
> 
> Little story: When I lived in Holland, and after thinking and talking to people about the drug and prostitution laws, I came to this conclusion, which is backed up by international statistics; The dutch have realised that people are always going to take drugs and visit prostitutes, so what they do is just turn a blind eye to it in the red light district, and the drug trade stays in that very small area. If they cracked down on it, then it would just spread elseswhere in Holland. Some thing goes with prostitution. Holland has one of the lowest drug addiction rates, and the lowest teenage pregnancy rate in the world. Curious, eh? Methinks not. It's a pity the people in England, and probably the rest of the world, bow to the god-fearing (now THAT's curious!) middle england, tabloid reading media scum.


WRONG...WRONG...WRONG!!!

Martinlev, I think that you're very intelligent and I enjoy reading your posts, but you are wrong on this one and the Dutch are finally seeing the light of day. The problem with the Dutch (me being of Dutch heritage) is that they have a penchant for legalizing, or tolerating, vices (drugs, prostitution) not because it's the pragmatic way to handle the situattion, but they do it because they're a little weak when it comes to enforcing laws or putting their foot down......but they use the "tolerate and regulate" everything as their mantra and excuse.

As far as prostitution is concerned, the Dutch have FAILED to eliminate the criminal element out of the equation and there is a big problem with underage prostitution with those girls from East block countries....why??? Everybody just looked the other way. Streetwalker? They still have them as opposed to the legal red light district girls. So what do the Dutch do??? They create a "tipplezone", a designated area where these street walking prostitutes are allowed to solicit men. Again, they fail at something and just stop considering it a crime.

Drugs? The criminal underworld is alive and well and just read the Dutch newspapers for reports of assassinations that were uncommon 10 years ago....a lot of it is drug related. Some people praise the Dutch system but if you speak to the Dutch themselves a lot of them are not too happy about this everything goes mentality; moreover, how can you say that crime is less in Holland if they don't report/consider certain acts to be a crime???

As far as a desinated prostitution area is concerend? Would you want one in your neighborhood? And why not? But why should it be OK in someone else's backyard, business district? See where I'm getting at.....


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

yea i feel stoned all the time except without the laughter, just out of it with my brain in a fog unable to focus. maybe i need adderall or something. even people say i looked stoned or out of it, and thats how i feel like all the time, and just diconnected from reality. it just like never ends.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

livinginhell333 said:


> yea i feel stoned all the time except without the laughter


Amen.

Good to see you livinginhell333 =)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Dreamland - I can't see how you've countered my argument. I'm puzzled. Did I say that there is NO illegal, underground element in Holland? I don't think I did. Of course there is - of course there is the sex traffic from eastern europe and further afield, but there is in most other countries. But the fact remains that Holland has one of the lowest drug addiction rates in Europe, and the lowest teengage pregnancy rate, I believe, in the world. It is a misconception that the dutch are 'tolerant', they aren't, no more than any other culture. They simply recognise that people are going to go to prostitutes, and take drugs, so they try and employ sensible measuers to minimise the harm. Driving it underground, just makes it worse. No protection for the woman, no 'quality' control for the drugs.

The rules and regulations for prostitution in Holland verge on the draconian, as they should be, because they safe-guard the women who work there. They have a book of regulations that is about 400 pages long.



> As far as a desinated prostitution area is concerend? Would you want one in your neighborhood? And why not? But why should it be OK in someone else's backyard, business district? See where I'm getting at.....


This could have come straight from the Daily Mail. Typical middle-england-type hysteria. You agree that prostitution is always going to be around, yes? So in that case, would you prefer to have one in your 'backyard' being raped by a psychopath ( (C)2007 - Tabloid Dictionary of How to Whip People Up into a Frenzy) or a dead one floating face down in a river, a poor homeless teenager ravaged by drug addiction and sexually transmitted diseases begging on the streets? Hmmm? There has never been ANY suggestion that designated prostitution, or 'dens of iniquity' ( (C) 2007 - Tabloid Dictionary of How to Whip People Up into a Frenzy) would be in 'your' backyard. Never. But that's besides the point - people complain about almost every-f*****g-thing, if it interupts with their cosy little lives. Wind farms, recycling, overgrown trees, violent disputes over parking spaces.....yawn, the list goes on.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Martinlev......the point I'm trying to make here is that here in America we might appear to be a little puritanical and hypocritical when it come to sex and prostitution, and I agree to a certain extent, but at the same time I'm still happy to live in a society where we try to nip little things in the butt--and yes, we're failing at it, but that doesn't mean you have to tolerate it. The problem with America is that people are so entrepreneurial that if you legalize it in designated areas you will McDonalds style drive-thru would-you-like-a-hand-job-with-that (?) services in no time..........somebody will find a legall loop hole or something.

Also, talk to the Dutch these days. A lot of them are finally coming to the conclusion that tolerating these vices has been an abysmal failure....crime is on the increase in Holland because small vices attract bigger crimes!!! That's the rule of common sense. There is a pervasive problem in Holland with this anything goes mentality, and the public is up in arms about the lackluster performance by their police department ...they don't want to be "bothered" with the little things. It's a sick mentatlity that's only getting worse.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

How does someone else using drug's affect you directly dreamland? I dont see how someone smoking pot, taking acid or shooting heroin for that matter in the comfort of their own home affect's you directly.

The way i see it unless someone came in and lit up a joint in your home their drug use is of none of your goddamn business. If it doesent hurt you in any way what say do you have in the matter?

Your argument is not much better then the whole gay marriage thing. Canada didnt fall apart because we legalized that and i dont think we will if we legalize drug's. The world would be alot better off if everyone was abit more tolerant and minded their own business.


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

a little off topic, but where in canada are you from numb?

I'm a little bit north of toronto.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

livinginhell333 said:


> yea i feel stoned all the time except without the laughter, just out of it with my brain in a fog unable to focus. maybe i need adderall or something. even people say i looked stoned or out of it, and thats how i feel like all the time, and just diconnected from reality. it just like never ends.


People tell me I look high, too. Strange. My mom tells me my eyes make me look stoned.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Numb....I agree with you that someone else's drug habits are none of my business. I know people who grow hydroponic pot (big time!), sell steroids on-line, and I've met cocaine cowboys in the 1980's. I never judged them, but the point that I was trying to make is that tolerating and legalizing vices does NOT reduce crime. That's a big time fallacy and a weak argument. Also, smaller crimes attract bigger crimes and this can be seen in places where there's small time prostitution, drug use, gambling. Holland has failed to remove the criminal element from their drug experimentation and they are admitting it. I personally think that alcohol is the worst drug known to man, and you can look up statistics or talk to any cop; motor vehicle accidents, domestic violence, suicide, rape--more alcohol link than drugs. The "heartland" of America has seen a major increase in the abuse of crystal meth with horrible consequences....I guess we should just ignore these addicts, legalize it, and let them wallow in their own cesspool of addiction. Again, being liberal and tolerant often has more of a path-of-least-resistance vibe to it: Easy..why fight...give in..we can't change it..let them figure it out...don't bother me.....


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

FeelingFake123 said:


> a little off topic, but where in canada are you from numb?
> 
> I'm a little bit north of toronto.


 Naw i live on the east coast. I dont give out specific location's though so i dont tell anyone which province i live in over the board.

Dreamland the point im trying to make is why in the hell are we fighting a war against drug's when it is, always has been and always will be a complete and utter failure. It's a waste of time, money and peoples lives.

The money and effort put into the war on drug's could be much better spent on harm reduction. I think program's such as giving medical heroin to user's work's. It reduces overdoses, cases of disease and addict's dont have to worry about dying from some godawful crap that some dealer cut their dope with.

Most of the crime that is associated with drug's is addict's trying to get money for their high priced street drug's. Theft of all kind's and prostitution would be 2 examples of this. If addict's where allowed to buy there drug's in a medical setting this would reduce their need to get money for them because most of these drug's cost shag all in pharmacy prices. They would only have to pay a few dollar's a day instead of a few hundred dollar's a day. So it's the prohibition that drives that need because the dealer's can charge whatever the hell they want.

I do admit that i have to agree with you on some point's though. There are some drug's that can cause certain people to commit crimes in and of themselves. I was a big time alcoholic for awile and i got in more fight's then you can count while i was drunk and there are probley many other's that i cant even remember. How i didnt end up in jail or dead i dont know.

I have never gotten into a fight on any other drug but i still do not blame alcohol. The vast majority of people can have a few drink's without going out and beating the hell out of someone. I have a hot temper sometimes as it is and alcohol just bring's it out so therefore i have to avoid it. It took me awile to learn that but eventually i did. I dont think alcohol should be outlawed just because i cant handle the stuff.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

> The money and effort put into the war on drug's could be much better spent on harm reduction. I think program's such as giving medical heroin to user's work's. It reduces overdoses, cases of disease and addict's dont have to worry about dying from some godawful crap that some dealer cut their dope with.


I dont see how this _possibly_ works. So the user pays for it? And when the cravings get bad enough and they are low enough on money, who will they get the money from? From a citizen who has cash because they _dont_ have a drug problem. Will the government pay for it? We already have that. They are called pain pill junkies on Social Security, and their drug seeking behavior, to get medical grade "heroines" ie, opiates, just escalate the more they are given. Their lives are ruined, valuable time is taken away from swamped Emergency Room physicians dealing with them, valuable monies that should be used on medical care for senior citizens gets used on Vicodan, Oxy, and Percoset for depressed, addicted, suffering souls. These people should be given love, therapy, antidepressants and lives -- not more mind-numbing, life-raping drugs.

Some of the addict's lives are SO bad, that drugs are the only doorway to God's peace or pleasure in their life that they can find. Fine. I dont begrudge them that, God doesnt begrudge them that. But addiction is not healthy for them. The injustices in their life that cause them to seek addiction to fill voids are not healthy for society. Thier addictions are not good for the medical system. They are not good for citizens who do not have drug problems. They are not good for the addict's children, or for society when that child becomes a dysfunctioning adult. They are not good for the drug addict's own psychological health. They are not good for their bodily health. I dont begrudge them thier search for peace, pleasure or happiness. But I do think that those of us who can see that it is an empty road to search on with death and disease and enslavement at the end of it, should point them to better ways to find them. We owe it to them. We owe it to ourselves. Noone's choices exist in a vacuum. Our choices affect the other people who live along side us in a society. This is why laws exist. No man is an island. Our lives, our decisions, our happinesses and unhappinesses, are all interconnnected. We affect one another.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Phew, very harsh words, a harsh stance, but I have to say I agree with you.

The only thing I would tag onto the end of that is to say that addiction is an illness, at the very least once you are addicted. So, I think the emphasise should be on helping people to get better.

The question is, how can we do it? As a society how can we help people off drugs?

There aren't enough detox beds here in the UK, for drug takers or alcoholics.

In some ways, I feel like the government are just cutting their losses and giving methadone because it is a quicker and cheaper solution than rehabilitating people back to health.

Take my mum for instance. She is mentally ill. She couln't support herself completely but if push came to shove, she could work a few hours a week in a low stress job. But what options are open to her other than working in a chaz shop?

It's like you either have it all, a normal life, or you stand at the bottom of the ladder watching everyone else climbing up the wall of prosperity.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well i do think addicts should be offered help if they want it but you cant force somebody to quit drug's or go into rehab. When someone bitched at me for drinking i usually responded by drinking more but that has more to do with my personality then anything else i think. I just like to antagonize some people.

The best solution is help for people who want it and safe and affordable drug's for those that dont want it. The truth is some people will never quit because they dont feel right unless they have their drug of choice to keep them going. Whatever causes this i dont know it could be lack of motivation for anything else, a chemical imbalance or god knows what.

It's true that some addicts end up getting shot's from hospital's or getting social security to pay for their dope but compared to the cost of policing for the enforcement of completly stupid and useless laws the cost is neglegable. Not to mention the cost of treating HIV infected addicts and the people they end up passing it on to as well.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

chronically


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

university girl said:


> chronically


amen, and i may also have Dyspraxia as well =S


----------

